# Broken/scrap r32/r33 gtr gearbox



## M K (Aug 23, 2015)

Has anybody got a broken r32 or r33 gearbox that is just good for scrap they want to sell cheap cheap and is happy to courier

don’t need the transfer box unless you literally don’t want it

Thanks
Marc


----------

